# ghetto speed "aint nothin nice here"



## joegri

hi fellas this is a new thread that will show whats goin on at my place. i call it ghetto speed. i,m not good at any 1 thing but i do try them all!! be it routing a trak, buildin a scratch build or even air brushing. i,m not good at any of them,again i encourage you atleast try some of the stuff you see here on HT. as you can see the shop is tiny but it does have a bar n grille attached! yes this is the only place i know of where you can drink n smoke n turn the music up to 11 then take a high powerd car out on an enclosed circuit!! without hurting anybody(but yourself) so please enjoy the view and topics and please add in if you like. the first car in to the speed hut is the pan that i recently built it made good power but it did have some wheel hop. the fix was to replce the axel and try the sili foams that fixed it but good now this is my fav to turn laps (as of today) here at ghetto speed "we do our bidness up front n partey in the rear". so more to come from the ghetto just a lil slow theses days!! thanx for lookin . joe g


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Cool - can't wait to see more!


----------



## copperhead71

The late Goodwrench sent me this "Ghetto cab"back in june.....probally cause i told him i drive cab in the ghetto!!!


----------



## joegri

*miss wrench already*

doba n copper thanx for stoppin by. i gotta figure how to use the photo bucket again...i did use it along time ago. hoping that pics will be bigger n better.diggin the ghetto cab copper nice! hoping our boy wrench 88 is pointing n laughin at us!!


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Nice, Joe, That pan car is a bad Mother.

Boosted


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Always glad to see a new shop open up!!! Free doughnuts??? I may wait for the reviews before dropping off my car... RM


----------



## bobhch

joegri,

Looks like a neat orange race car to me!! 

It screams I'm One Bad Mo Fo so look out drive-way sitters & curb crunchers.

ghetto speed...love it!






Bob...In the Ghetto by Elvis the Pelvis...zilla


----------



## eastside johnny

COOL......can't believe that you've got room in there for a bar too! With loud music to boot. Is there a live band in the corner?


----------



## alpink

nice Joe. looks like a fine upstanding place!


----------



## Super Coupe

Ghetto Speed looks like it is off to a great start. Hope to see alot of cool things coming out. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## slotto

LOL ---> Bob
classic!


----------



## joegri

*thanx for droppin by the ghetto*

wow what a nite!! came to the cave to clean-up after the opening and found that somebody tried to rip the wheels off of the pan car (found it up on old tires). lastnite also coincides with our 16 years of marital bliss! thanx to my tm for being my wife and puttin up with my crap ! i think i,ll get a junk yard dog to leave here. cuz today is so humid n rainey i have a few things i want to get done. the porsche is gonna get mounted with a body clip and the wagon is in for a breakdown, clean n tune. zilla that is a great old tune man! i tried to use the photobucket but i just cant figure out how to use it. i,ll try again later .


----------



## Gerome

bobhch said:


> joegri,
> 
> Looks like a neat orange race car to me!!
> 
> It screams I'm One Bad Mo Fo so look out drive-way sitters & curb crunchers.
> 
> ghetto speed...love it!
> 
> elvis presley - in the ghetto - YouTube
> 
> Bob...In the Ghetto by Elvis the Pelvis...zilla




Nice kick-off to Elvis week which started yesterday and runs through the 18th.

http://www.elvis.com/elvisweekonline/


----------



## XracerHO

Like the car body on the roof of Goats Tavern & always glad to see a new shop open up! ..RL


----------



## sethndaddy

Nice start Joe, using photobucket saves you tons in the memory department and allows you to post many more pictures than normal.

Can't wait to see more.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Glad to see you got the shop open for business Joeg!!! You might want a couple dogs if you have high $$$ cars there to work on. Tell me about the wagon. Inquiring minds want to know!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## joegri

*some meade bro,s resins*

here ya go scman these are from the meade bro,s but i,m pretty sure you cant get these anymore cuz of some lawyers and what not. atleast thats what i read bout a year ago.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I had a feeling Joe. Thanks for the quick answer. I will forever be kicking myself in the arse for not getting while the getting was good.


----------



## Bill Hall

Feels just like home!

Joe, I worked part time at a place like this for 20 yrs. 

"Uneeda" Auto rebuild!

I kid you not.


----------



## bondoman2k

Nope. Mead stuff isn't around no more. 
BUT..that Chevelle wagon CAN be gotten. And..I know where there are 4 right now, with more easily obtainable. And from a 'new' source too! 
Nice lookin stuff tho! :thumbsup:
Ron (Bondo) :dude:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Cool lil Shop ya got there Joegri :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

joegri

ghetto Speed is putting out some favorites of mine right now...Great Looking Bunch!!

Bob...Yah got Station Wagon and Volkswagen plus!!...zilla


----------



## Boosted-Z71

That little Blue Duce looks familiar, I think he was involved in some outlaw street racing here a while back, better get that one back in the shop before the law shows up.

The wagon is killer, would like to have one of those myself. 

Looks great Joe, keep up the good work


----------



## joegri

*straight out the ghetto*

was playin with a bunch of stuff on the bench the last few weeks n came up with this.it,s a modern chassis with a body clip then i started grindin on a beat porsche afx. its been stipped and it might get primer i kinda like it the way it is ... ghetto lol. so i got lucky and had a chassis that ran smooth right out of the box ,but i did solder the bottom just to make sure it got all the juice.as a result this pile of parts runs smooth n pretty quick .ah i also added some lead n maxed out the springs. n it has these giant front o rings!! i gotta get more. these also work great on afx n magna trac chassiss.


----------



## kiwidave

Cool, new shop!! Always look forward to seeing your builds.


----------



## JordanZ870

I sure like what you have going on here, Joe. :thumbsup:
Your shop looks fantastic!

It wont be long before the customers are all lined up
all the way out to the asphalt!


----------



## joegri

*not much here these dayz*

i had to clear out the cobb webs from the front door of the saloon to get in to the shop! the only thing to show ya is this bodyclip lexan body clipped to a racey jet! the gt came from copperhead in a trade. i like the color its great for a race car got some stripes n a number. i used a massive staple to hold the body on man that thing aint comming off!. the arm is a christmas tree type and to my surprise it goes respectiful and goes through the turs good and a controlable fishtail to boot! aalso in the pic is a 37 that the fronts are rubbing and robbing speed so that 1 is prolly next. gonna call up some of the locals n see if they wanna build a car. been squirrelin away parts for a few months.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

No.2 does look racey, never had much luck with lexan bodies myself. 37 looks very interesting. Where'd the body come from if I may ask, top looks chopped...RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

I likey the '37 Ford Coupe  Got any info or better pix of it ? And I assume it's a Resin cast ?


----------



## joegri

*racey and light*

one of the only reasons i like the lexans is they are very light and we all know weight kills speed! hilly i know you could put a killer paint job on one. i just try to make friends with all the mediums of slotrodding. and y,all asked bout the 37 it came from taillights fade. good eye randy yes the roof is chopped a bit. after lookin at it it just seemed a lil bulbus so off with it head then reattatched it. taillights makes some fine resins i,m glad to have a few.


----------



## bobhch

joegri,

I know you make some smooth running chassis so, I'm betting this #2 Lexan race car is fast and fun to drive as it looks!!

Greg Gipe makes some Cool stuff. It would be neat to see him post more pictures here on Hobby Talk again. 

If you got to the thread Ed started on Custom Slot Cars you will see lots of his bodies he did up in the early part of that thread.

Bob...cars are cars are cars are cars...need more cars...zilla


----------



## joegri

*had to build something..*

seems things got busy round here in the last bit and hav,nt played much but, i did want to build a skinney tire jet. heres my attempt. check it out! got 16 ohm yellowjacket arm dash mags and some ballsout rim/tire combo n a brass hollow front axel. after swapping out the O ring tires n put the larger on ...i can tell you how nice this one goes. the pics are after a 15 minute thrashing on it n the arm was as cool as november.how can you deciede what body to run? try,em all or take a good look at the body shape. i liked this untouched ghia that went real good for the theme "skinney" and that thing is.this aint done not for a long shot but i did turn some happy laps with it. think i,ll build another one but not till later . this 1 is fine for now.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Neat build JoeG!! Run the wheels off it!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sidejobjon

Joe,
You will be moving shop uptown soon , putting out this kind work.
SJJ


----------



## alpink

the Ghia is about as smooth and balanced a body as you might want for that.
I use a Ghia on my FRAY/ECHORR car when hard bodies are required.


----------



## joegri

*just a lil maintenence*

not much going on here in the ghetto so i thought i,d spend some time on some cars that need a bit of cleaning and retuning. this riggen with the lexan body should be first. only cuz when it is runnig right its a real gas to drive! then some others will follow. also i,m trying to get motivated for a corvette build that i started last week but cant seem to get motivated to go further on it. sometimes just pokin round the bench something will just fall out and yer off!! now i just really have to get better at using the photo bucket so between me and the tm i can post a lil better pics


----------



## bobhch

It's good to here from ghetto Speed.

Corvette.....Oh yeah!! 

I hope you get back on it soon...gotta keep em' motivated. :woohoo:

Bob...you can do it...zilla


----------



## joegri

*christmas in the ghetto*

check it out! it,s the road hawg. this vette is prolly one of the first slotcar bodies i bought after getting back into slots and i just did,nt like it that much so it lived in a box of stuff. it got stripped and the roof needed to come down a bit. also i had to remove that stupit grill. i filled in the grill with a chunk of brass tubing and also molded a piece of brass in the rear valance.opted for a color that ya really dont see much(the TM hates it)but what bothered me most was painting the c stripe. seems i didnt get the tape to stick and the black ran in the creavaces... i was pissed after takin the tape of and seeing the paint leak/bleed. so i did some tooth pic work to fix it. that hawg runs on a sweet afx chassis that fishtails nice and is smooth n quick. this thing took a long time to build n finish cuz i only do little bits at a time.but it,s done. now i,m gonna pack it up and send it to a pal for a late xmas gift(hope he likes it cuz i do) now i gotta find something new to build.semms all ya gotta do is start pokin round the bench and up comes an idea!! merry christmas from the kidz in da ghetto yo!!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Hey Joe, the '57 Vette is Nice :thumbsup:
But what I'm really diggin' is that cut up Willys (Dirttracker?).


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I'm like'n that Vette JG...bar grill looks pretty cool (I showed that to the boys), looks like you frenched in the headlights while you were at it... I'm guessing the brass weight keeps her planted, just don't hit the scales on race day.  ... RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice custom job on the Vette Joe!! A agree with Ralph on the Willys.. Cool paint job there! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

Sweet tyco vette car! I am liking it!

Wes


----------



## joegri

thanx for the good words boyz. buildin these lil cars are a gas. r 3 and scman n wes the willys modified is always good for some fun laps when ya clean the tires and pick-ups!!as for the road hawg it needs just a lil fine tuning then it,s off.


----------



## JordanZ870

Woot. Joe!
I dig the color combo 
Ya built that 'Vette just the way I like my cars.
Chopped & Sittin' on the pavement!
Ya get a thumb for each! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## joegri

*just playin round*

the winds are blowin hard and cold here in the ghetto and to be honest wich ya i,m board as hell. so i started to play with this idea. its a combo of pan technology and has some scratch building mixed in.the only thing i,m having a hard time with is ...everything! just seems way hard to get the rear to be at the right height with out rubbing on the trak so i,m thinkin large tires in the rear and a good gear mesh height. also i did find out that the bulkhead bushings from a gplus might work real good as pillow block for the rear axel. i found one but i cant find the box of gplus parts to confirm my idea.as of this post i can only guess how many hours in this just to get it to this stage!and at this rate i,m thinkin spring time.in the cave this past week its been kinda cold down there and takes alot of ambition out of me to spend much time there. but look at the last pic of that car and i,m hoping that it will be as cool as it looks


----------



## alpink

middle pic indicates need for change in rear axle height. from the angle I can see, it looks like gear mesh is less than desirable. or tilting the motor a little to accomplish same.
nice looking idea.


----------



## joegri

o yeah i concure al pink that is where the pillow block comes in to play. after the blocks are soldered in i can bend the wire to get the correct axel/arm lined up... its a process man i hate it cuz it makes me think like 2 steps ahead. its ok cuz i was,nt doin much tonite anyway.


----------



## alpink

you need some of the brass bushings from original Aurora inline motor cars to use as oilites for the axles? can do. PM me your mailing address again.


----------



## Bill Hall

I try to keep it simple Joe. The explanation is harder.

I always build from the crank out. Think of it in straight lines. The armature line is crossed by the axle line like so +. When you turn it on it's side it looks like a straight horizontal line like so ---. It's the only relationship that really matters. I consider everything else to be secondary until this fitment is correct. The other stuff works itself out naturally because there were a lot of schmart fellers that engineered the basics a long time ago. 

There's a bunch of boring fractional math that supports with my theory. I'll spare you the blah blah.

-O--{M}--O- This is how your build line should appear from the side without tires.

+--{M}--+ From the top.

Try not to over think it. Build the chassis square and parallel based off the center-lines of a carefully squared armature/rear axle arrangement. Just let go and accept that if you keep the initial center-lines correct everything else will hang off of those lines properly. :thumbsup:


----------



## joegri

*i,ll keep that in mind b*

hey honest al i,ll send a pm. and b hall what i have goin on here is a result of seeing yer bent tubing chassis/willys so your the instigator lol. i will keep that in mind as to keep everything straight! most importantly i have to work on my jig. i ordered a capasitor for my drillpress yesterday to make my jig work for me by drilling some holes in the corian and fitting some pins in it to act as holder.also that motor is just tacked in there for some kind of refferance point. as i mentioned i have high expectations for the pillow blocks/oiletts if this works out this set up could be standard for future chassis (rear set up). 
the front well.. thats a different animal but, i do have some idea what i want to do.thanx slotrodders for the input and offer!


----------



## Bill Hall

Well Joe...over the last two years

....what ya didnt see was two horrendous tube frame failures that barely got off the launch pad...

I keep the mangled remains in my brass scrap pile.


----------



## alpink

didn't mean to open can O worms, I should have noticed it was temporary mock up of parts.
Joe, i will try to get those bushings in the mail tomorrow.
in citing Bills suggestion to keep square, I'd like to pass along a simple jig for inline builds from my 1/24 days. 
a simple block, let's say aluminum, drill all the way through(for the axle) and then intersected with a hole only as deep as the first(for the motor shaft) works nicely to keep that line up square and on target.
having built a few spring metal inlines with pillow blocks and the need to keep everything square, that simple jig was invaluable and saved a lot of time for me.
I respect everything Bill has pointed out, how very true in every detail and that Joe was showing us the very rough "sketch" of the plan.
carry on! 
LOL


----------



## joegri

thanx homest al n bill for the insight. i did stare at the jig today after fixing the drill press capasitor and thought i,d play more tommorow. and bill i,m starting to get a small pile of solder n tubing off to the side of my bench! this style of slotting is alot of fun but not very quick or easy.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Just remember JoeG, the fun is in the challenge, and getting there is half of the fun! 

P.S. I'm plenty sure If I attempted anything like this I'd be lucky if three wheels ever touched the track! :lol:


----------



## Jisp

joegri said:


> .........and bill i,m starting to get a small pile of solder n tubing off to the side of my bench! this style of slotting is alot of fun but not very quick or easy.


Hi Joe. Man, don't I know what you mean! Like you, I'm a new player in the brass game. I'm guessing my pile of half soldered, failed drill attempt, twisted tube carnage looks similar to yours. In a separate pile is my failed jig apparatus. You know what though.... I learnt a lot from every one of those little catastrophes. Don't drill it that way, do it this way. Don't cut it that way, instead do this, etc etc.

You have the right idea though in that it's all about the enjoyment, the learning AND finally getting it right. It's certainly not quick and if it were easy we wouldn't do it. Your photos tell a very honest story about the process of getting it right. I really like that.

Plug away at it mate, as the mood takes you. Looking forward to keeping an eye on things when you are willing to show.



joegri said:


> ....... thought i,d play more tommorow.


That's what's great about a hobby. If the mood aint right today, there is always tomorrow...

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Joeg, I have to agree with both you and Micheal.

It IS a very slow process, but the eventual satisfaction of scratch building is so tasty that the next build or idea is always equally tantalizing. 

My colossal pile of "D'oh!" contains every wrong turn or ill conceived assemblage I've done. The remnants of the immediate learning curve and the subsequent trail of tears. 

Toss out the motors, plastic, steel and rubber from my successes, and my pile of ....uh....attempts.... would out weigh my successes two fold. To offset the waste of materials, I try to recycle and salvage what I can from the tangled carnage of fubarred bends, mis-calculated cuts, and wadded up solder blobs. 

I frequently wind up nicked, cut or burned with my delicate lil pride hurt; usually more than happy to exit the hobby room and come back another day, generally after the band-aid comes off. :tongue:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Bill Hall said:


> I frequently wind up nicked, cut or burned with my delicate lil pride hurt; usually more than happy to exit the hobby room and come back another day, generally after the band-aid comes off. :tongue:


But ain't that why they make bandaids, just for us Hobby Talkers??? Keep on digging Joe...RM


----------



## joegri

*some of the tools required*

it seems you need just about every tool made to get a chassis even kinda close. but all this stuff does,nt mean you can actually fabricate a chassis that works.the drillpress has been fixed ghetto speed style(ductaped to the housing) i also have a different chuck that seems smaller and more accurate.later today i,m off to a hobby store that sells the k+s brass and some jig work. there,s nothing better to hear all heart breaks and success that you boyz have made. for the time being it,s all brass all the time till i see some other shinney object!


----------



## joegri

*comming back to sanity!!*

just a lil insight whats happening here in the ghetto. after a week or so of fooling with my misguided attempt at a scratch build i had to push it away and rethink my whole set-up and method. it ended up the best thing to do is to stop right there and call it a mistake and form a bigger pile of tangled brass and as bill hall say hurt felling/pride. so inorder to get back to good i put together this capri that i had in my head for weeks now. started out with a body that was painted up with many coats of paint so off to thew strip tank for a week of soaking and it came back pretty good . i did some whittlin on the body and added some post material so it would fit a tjet. last nite i tinkered with the chassis tuning and gear lapping and came out with a pretty smooth tuffy chassis. for tonite it airbrush time to add some color. i was gonna ask hilltop what color he thinks would look good and i already know the answer!! lol. and aslo i,d like to see if my pics and posts still work on the site.and does anybody have any tips for a tiny belly?? jezzz


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Off to a good start there JG...
Tips for a small belly...If the bottom or side links don't help, here's one...Give up slotcars... seems like everytime I went to a race or a slotcar get together, there was always food...RM


----------



## joegri

kinda been shuffling projects around and tryin my new computer. so in the box today was this!! it,s the last of the in-line landshark kit. I got this one from mrt products. mark mcvittie had one of them. I found him on planet of speed. I,m not gonna play with it tonite I have 2 previous cars in the shop that need finishing first then, I,m gonna clear the decks!! and do some kit and scratch building.


----------



## JordanZ870

WOOT!

Slick looking kit! Congrats! :thumbsup:
Gotta ask. How many slot dollars
did you have to part with for it?


----------



## joegri

joe zzz the kit was 30.00 and I,m sure I,ll have some fun with it!the ghetto received a new computer in the mail today and I,m having a time tryin to post or just use it in general ?????


----------



## Bill Hall

Bitchen!


----------



## joegri

trying again to post pics this computer is way different tham my old model t!


----------



## joegri

trying again


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

:thumbsup: Just Diggin' those Willys Modifieds barely seen to the left in this pic....


----------



## joegri

the ghetto capri is finished after things getting almost back to normal round here. now that I look at it she looks like it could use some color or decals or a number.but it don't matter cuz ya cant see them anyway at this speed. a little bit o oil and a few more laps then shell take her place on pit row or in the parking lot at ghetto speed.


----------



## slotcarman12078

That came out sharp Joe! Them colors play well together! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## shocker36

Love to get me some meade bros stuff


joegri said:


> here ya go scman these are from the meade bro,s but i,m pretty sure you cant get these anymore cuz of some lawyers and what not. atleast thats what i read bout a year ago.


----------



## Super Coupe

Things are looking good at the Ghetto. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Likin' that color package JG!!! A red or black number would look good on her, maybe that red ZMax logo, jus sayn'...But like you said, the colors will all blend together going around the track anyways... RM


----------



## joegri

thanx for coming into the ghetto boyz.it,s really not that dangerious here but... I would,nt bring anything nice here! check that... it is dangerious here I had a 50 foot pine slpit in half during the blizzard that just missed the toyo van!! and the tree guy wont be here to take the rest of it down that is right between mine and the neighbors house.and this a.m. the weather is calling for more snow and wind into the 40 mph range. so I,m gonna climb up there and lash the 2 remaining trunks together...hope that helps.as for the capri it was inspired by a build that hilltop posted a few years back that was imprinted in my brain and never left...thanx randy for that! and meade bros bodies i spect are hard to find these dayz. I should have picked up one of the dusters that they made when they were available. I hunted through some boxes lookin for some decals but not much luck. and on a side note I cant get into the chat room for some reason? possible its this new computer that I cant operate(windows 8)no its gotta be me! note to you when you leave don't stop for anybody n don't look back they might be gainin on ya!! lol


----------



## TomH

Good job. That sure looks better than the orange and white one I have. Be careful climbing around on that tree will you. Don't cut anything standing on a ladder. Didn't work out for me anyway..ground is hard and so was the freakin tree.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Sweet Capri! Maybe add a window net to add some color if ya want


----------



## 60chevyjim

joe i like the paint on the capri, and i like your malibu wagon too...
i shure am glad i got 1 of them 65 malibu wagons from the mead boys back then.
its a real loss that they quit making bodys 
they made some cool stuff i bought a bunch of ther bodys,
i think there copying real drag race car decals are what caused them the problems.
but they made some other realy cool decals too..


----------



## joegri

yea jim I,m glad I atleast got a few of the meade bros stuff. now onto the next thing that I,ve been thinkin bout and its this indy car only cuz I don't have one. not one. till now. after the pic was takin I realized that the rails were too close to the power rails on the trak.ouch so I had to desolder the blocks and lower the whole dilly but it worked out.that took all of tonite but what a lerning curve. I find that a can motor must be level with the rails if not then you end up with the undesired motor angle. hence the drop motor riggen.dahhhh took me all this time to see that. this angle will work cuz I can feel it has a good mesh right at this moment. now I gotta close the garage for tonite I,m burnt out from tryin to make this correct and it,s gotdamn close so I,ll take it.


----------



## bobhch

Indy, Capri, Joegri....Does anyone else notice a pattern here? lol

Joegri your Capri looks sweet in yellow and white with the white rims to bring it all together...hope you hammer it around the track a whole bunch....Vrooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooom Baby!!

Sick chassis Dude!!

Bob...in the ghetoo...zilla


----------



## Jisp

Coming along nicely Joe.

In a post a while back you mentioned something called pillow blocks. Is that what you used to mount the axles? Do you buy 'em or make 'em? May I trouble you for a photo showing them prior to use or without the wheels on (if you have one)?

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

pillow block is another word for an upright piece for a brass bushing for an axle.
the bushing, often made of sintered(sp) brass that has been treated so as to need very little oil, is called an oillite.


----------



## Jisp

Thanks Al. Btw, have seen oillites discussed before and wondered what the deal was there. Gotta hand it to you boys, stick around here long enough and you're bound to come out with a very rounded slot education.

Keep up the nice work Joe.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## joegri

in a long line of slotrodders that honest alpink has helped out with pieces n parts i also am one. al sent me the oiletts for the indy chassis...thanx al:thumbsup:.there is no movement on that chassis cuz other shiney things have caught my eye and things get moved around.guide pin placement and where to hide a chunk of plastic to hold the braids has me stymied for the moment.i guess its time to put the aluminium foil hat on and come up with something to move it along.as of lastnite that silly riggen that has bothered since i bought it is going through a guide/*** mod that should work on the indy chassis also... i hope. those darn lil cars.i can hear them talkin bout me when i turn the lights off!


----------



## Bill Hall

"those darn lil cars.i can hear them talkin bout me when i turn the lights off!"

Tell me about it!

Tin foil hats are only for daytime. At night one must wear a collander. The little holes let the voices out.


----------



## TomH

A colander..man I didn't think of that...I thought the dog and I were protected. Thanks for the info Bill


----------



## joegri

*man thats funny!!*

jeez i just had to laugh at those replies..gotta get a collender! in the past few cave sessions i,ve made a few different guide/braide holders and was,nt pleased with the results so here is a third try.it just seems that the rear wants to kick out in the turns too easy so i,m thinkin the pin must move a tic more foward..maybe.i,ve seen some videos of these riggen cars really goin good and the 2 i have are well...just rats.i swear i,m gonna get these things to go.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Keep one thing in mind regarding video, Joe. Not saying all cameras do it, but mine really seems to run faster when viewing it. I know how fast I was going when I shot it, and 15 minutes later watching the car/bus/truck was cruising! 

Nice soldering work!! Hope you can get it sorted out! :thjumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Keep going joegri Dude....I know you'll get those green and orange magnets to do something right soon.:thumbsup:

Bob...AND HERE COMES JOEGRI ZIPPING DOWN THE STRAIGHT AWAY AND SWEEPING AROUND TURN ONE LIKE A PRO (the crowd goes wild)...zilla


----------



## joegri

well i think i got it!! after 3 or more configuration of braid holder and different contact material i,ve setteled on this set-up.it a chunk of plastic cut out of a cd case and a strip of copper with a piece of braid soldered to it.it also has a screw through the brass weight that doubles as a guide pin the i had to shave down in order for it to go around the trak.this pic was just taken after say 300 or so laps with no failure...imagine that! no that i,m satisfied with with the pick-up configuration in will be incorperated in the indy chassis that has been wating for trials completion. i also got a cheesey video camera that i,ll try at a later date to show how this problem child goes now.at this moment i,m very happy with the results and just hope that this will work on the indy scratch chassis.


----------



## TomH

Dang Joe, that is a nice piece of work right there. How does it run?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Some cool engineering the JG!!! Makes ya giggle just a little don't it...RM


----------



## joegri

*driveable riggen..finally!!*

tom h it goes pretty good right now.the brass cars have a different feel to,em this 1 coasted good into the turns kinda squirelly out and good speed down the straights.i,ve had this 1 prolly 3 years and could never and i mean never make it go till now.and hilly yes i did get a bit giddy! but more like "that,ll teach ya"


----------



## XracerHO

Great chassis engineering! ..RL


----------



## Bill Hall

Now yer cooken Joe! That looks like a very stable lightweight set up.

One of these days I'd like to play around with Bianchis slide guide.


----------



## sidejobjon

joegri said:


> tom h it goes pretty good right now.the brass cars have a different feel to,em this 1 coasted good into the turns kinda squirelly out and good speed down the straights.i,ve had this 1 prolly 3 years and could never and i mean never make it go till now.and hilly yes i did get a bit giddy! but more like "that,ll teach ya"


Joe,
Looks nice & low, & weight even spread sides & front. It Looks fast.
Please send pictures when bodys mounted.
SJJ


----------



## joegri

*moving foward slowly*

got this lexan mounted up to the problem riggen and i think this chassis goes a lil better with it on?i think its the staples that tie the whole shaker together.aand after some thought i setteled this front set up.there is plenty of room for my x2 braid holder and guide pin rig.and the wheels are always a different option.best of all i can oush away from this for a bit and fool with something else like ...lane/rail repairs and get the blue lane running again!


----------



## joegri

*winter kill trak fix*

stepping away from just building cars. i have some trak business to take care of.after some really cold dayz in the slot cave /ghetto you can see where the cops came n shut down the blue and yellow lane... no racing today kidz.look at how the rail and mdf shrink and grow at different rates and this is the result.the rail bends and pops out and sometimes it cracks the mdf and that has to be repaired too. there is another repair i,ll show next post.the fix is to cut the rail and clean n solder rail then push the blue back in. this repair took maybe 1 hour tonite. i really want to get the blue lane running good cuz my friend and his 2 young sons just set up a trak and theyre into it now and pete wanted to bring the youngsters by to try my trak with the crazy mag cars they have .and i also did a much needed airbrush tune-up/cleaning so i can paint something! this type of repair has been on going for maybe 5 winters now but i have it down a quick pitstop now.


----------



## bobhch

Well looks like your track repair is done and now you can put another 300 or more laps on that Brass car of yours with a body on it even....GO, GO, GO!!

Bz


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Sounds like the seasonal temperature change is causing major road repair...
When I had my plastic track set up, upstairs in the storage type room, I could actually hear the track pop and crack...RM


----------



## joegri

*one more repair*

this is the last of the winter kill that i fixed lastnite. when the rail shrinks/contracts it causes the mdf to fracture and break off.i,ve seen this many times over the last years since i routed this trak. but i,m not scat i got this. i sever the rail then glue the mdf back it place...let that dry for a day.with this repair i reluctantly put a few dabs of glue.in the rail slot to hold,er back in place.i should mention that i sand the offending rail and lay on some flux.fire up the iron and solder the two ends very carefuly together.this repair took a couple of hours.(i work slow) i sanded the rail tops and used a pic to cleanout the guide slot and a good wipe of the whole trak. now after all that the blue lane is up and running pretty good and i can invite pete and his sons over to turn some laps.now that this bit of trak keeping is done i can get back to building and maybe even painting something! i dont freak out anymore it,s just part of the hobby that i my case has to taken care of. it comes with the territory with a routed trak and no heat in a basement..springs a comin!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

I wonder if the solution to this dilemma is to not use purely continuous rail... Maybe split the rail where needed and bridge them with jumper wires from under the track. Only do it where you've had issues like this before. Instead of soldering the rail back together, make an expansion/contraction break and tap the gap underneath. Just dress the rail so shoes and braid make the transition smoothly.


----------



## joegri

sc man that sounds lika a good idea and would/will consider it in the future. but the next trak will be braid that should take care of any shrinkage/expantion!! but for the time being i,ll go with this. i thought about a braid trak this spring however is seems bigger things on the immediate horizon like ...YARDWORK. it,s still kinda chilly here in the ghetto but i have been playin in the yard. time to think spring!


----------



## joegri

*slow but busy*

wanted to show you guyz whats going on round here.cuz work is getting of the way of slot time. i have been thinkin what is next? i recieved a body from our friends at glass tech hilltop...a trik 510 that will be mated to a tjet chassis and a 240 to the same. that will make up a team. and the scratch to a step backwards when the x2 guide shoe busted in my fingers so the new one is made out of a foldgers top and seems way more plyable.and just thinkin out loud for a braided king trak.thats it round here.


----------



## bobhch

joegri,

WHAT......YARDWORK.........Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!! :freak:

YARDWORK is my nightmare.............Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

I just flip a coin. Heads I work on slot cars...

Tails I don't work on the yard...

Bob...flip, flip, flip it real good...zilla


----------



## joegri

*clearing the decks*

just because i can...i,m scraping off all previous projects and starting on some new stuff. but i did want to show what is going into a box for the time being.first is the indy scratch build. i cant even remember how long i,ve been wrenchin on this thing.but i,ll bet since jan of feb. however last week i did get it to turn some laps with much success and it did it in a timely manner! when i went to try lapping the gears with a lighter....well lets just say it ended its time on the bench! no really i cooked the gears into a bent over mass of teeth... lol.it ruined a perfectly good set of gears that i was using and i dont really have more at this moment. but now i have a new girlfriend.... she,s a landshark kit in-line thats been sitting there waiting patiently.so this time i,m using the aluminium foil hat...i found a collender that has been reccomended (to let the smoke out)!! spect i,ll start on the in-line tonite if nothing breaks around here!! if you have built this chassis before i,d like to here how it came out for you.


----------



## JordanZ870

WOOT!
A new girlfriend! Fantastic, Joe, but I gotta ask.....
Does she have a hot sister for me?


----------



## joegri

joe z o yeah!! her names birtha... burtha butt...one of the butt sisters....trogladyte!! gonna head down to the cave and work on the corrian jigg to work on the in-line landshark.if the scratch build is out of sight i,ll be able to do something anyway! so the short answer is yes she does have a sister! lol


----------



## joegri

*pretty in white*

this thing came to the ghetto dressed in white from ebay.i dont know why i bid on it but i won it and now it live in the ghetto trak.i cleaned off all the fur that was on the motor and axels and tried some laps with with it. shes an amrac chassis with that coolporsche body on it. i like it lots but i deem it ...undriveable!! thing scrapes all over my rails and gets stuck and when it does drive i cant see it? where d it go? flew off the end of the straight and destoyed everthing it touched lol so i look at it later. the new queen of the ghetto...i,ll call her latieffa.


----------



## Bill Hall

Joe vs the AMRAC....LMAO

Fatten up the tire profiles to get off da rail Joe....but watch out; they get loose in a hurry so turn the voltage down a skoshe and remove all delicate scenery. 

Still my favorite production inline.


----------



## joegri

*landsharknadoporsche!*

wow it has been quite awhile since i,ve done anything slot related. in the last few dayz round here the temps have really risen to a point that i cant work! so the best thing to do is hang around the slotcave and see what kind of trouble i can get into.the landsharknado has been on hold cuz i was waiting for parts and now they are in stock! after loosing the front rim /tire combo i dug around the boxes and found these! man they are pretty cool and should work real good(i hope)and slade brown spun up some fine rear silly sponge tires that came in the mail last week.so with some assembly and fitting i was able to get this far lastnite. c,mon man i can hear ya laughin at the body! that body has graced some pretty quick chassis and has been a good soldier but i,m gonna get an email out to somebody for a new 911 porsche. for some reason it doesnt matter what maker of the body is the 911 body seems to be the best body for speed and handling...just sayin. for tonite i,m gonna attempt to get the holders installed that clampdown on the p bronze pick-ups and then some gear lapping after that! i,m not complaining about the heat cuz i remember how cold it can get too! so for now i be chillin in the ghetto!:wave:


----------



## sidejobjon

Joe,
Looking good man. Were you get the lightend crown gear?
Insulate before pickups.
SJJ


----------



## slotcarman12078

Make it go Joe!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## joegri

thanx for the replies fellas. sjj the crown came from lucky bobs always a good source for good stuff!! and sc man yeah i,ll be able to make it go go cept i ran into a bud that wanted to drink some sudz on a hot summer nite and i ablidged so... nuthin happened tonite cept for a lil buzzzz! also i just remembered that i have to get with bob from h.o.s.t. lexan bodies for a replacement for the 911 body.for some silly reason i believe that this thing is really gonna go!


----------



## bobhch

*Thank You...Thank you very much (I'm Elvis)...yeah right*

joegri I always enjoy a nice visit to your life in the ghetto!!

That is some neat chassis making you have going on...Dig It!!

Bob...and another slot car is born in the ghetto...zilla


----------



## joegri

*guess its done?*

well here it is first week of august and i can now say i built a landshark!i,ve been workin my butt of to finish a deck and i finished that off yesterday. and today we had a real good rain storm so there was nothing for me to do but FINISH this project that i cant remember when i started...i think april? assembled the pick-ups and lapped the gears and let it rip.i,m so happy with the way it goes.fast in the straights and very good in the curves.kinda like a magnet car but it does it with weight/brass. also i must admit the rears are from sluggo slots and they stick glue on a clean trak.i like running it at 15 volts and a 60 ohm controller. she runs cool as november. now i just have to order a new body.as a shameless plug you might wanna get one of these landshark kit or rtr type worth every penny.whats next? humm think i,ll clean the cave and wait for the relaese date of the new dash chassis!whahoooo!


----------



## alpink

very nice build


----------



## bobhch

joegri that is a nice piece of Brass workmanship!!

Glad it worked out and runs well.....Yeah!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...December to huh? lol...zilla


----------



## joegri

*somethins brewin in the ghetto*

zilla n alpink thanx for the words it means alot to me and the ghetto boyz!
now on to new buisiness. i have a few more landsharks in the package and i wanna try something a lil different...cuz i can.i,m headed for a slight modification of the front/main chassis. meaning i want to mount the hard body type to the landshark but, it,s way too wide so i have to cut the wings off of it and resolder it back at the needed width.this seems kinda daunting but i have a small ban saw and i still have all my fingers so i,m goin for it!!cover me i,m goin in!! the pics show what i,m talkin bout. it.s just a tic too wide and it distorts the hardbody just a lil too much. and the last pic just shows how wide the lexans are.and as a side note due to the rain this mornin i did,nt have to work today so i swapped out the p/bronze wipers for some braids and i can tell ya that this thing gets around the trak in a very timely manner!


----------



## BIGHACK28

Looks great joe, glade to see it done !! GREAT JOB !!


----------



## tjd241

*Joe....*



joegri said:


> well here it is first week of august and i can now say i built a landshark!.....now i just have to order a new body.


What body will fit that?,,,,,,, I may have one for you. :thumbsup:


----------



## joegri

*hey look who,s in the ghetto!*

wow after a few years of buggin him to check out HT i see my friend big hack has joined in!! glad to see ya here and have a look around. you,ll see lots of cool stuff and all the help ya ever needed. i met kirk through ebay he makes some nice resin bodies and has turned out to be a good friend. and nuther d i,m refering to the width of the chassis. it measures out to be 1250 thou and all the hard bodies seem to be right around 1100 thou. so my thought is to skinney up the chassis so i can mount the hard body type. so far the only body that comes even close are the corvette from lifelike. and thats a stretch! the lexans fit no problem but the only draw back with those is i suk at painting them!!lol


----------



## BIGHACK28

*Kool stuff*

:thumbsup::wave:IT TOOK ME THAT LONG TO CLEAN OFF THE BENCH TO FIND MY KEYBOARD SO I COULD SIGN UP. LOL I SENT YA A GHETTO HELP PACKAGE BEFORE I SAW THAT YOU FINISDED THE SHARK I'M SURE I HAVE A BODY FOR THAT. KEEP UP THE WORK AND KEEP THYE PICKUPS ON THE TRACKS. KIRK:wave:


----------



## joegri

*things are starting to stir in the ghetto*

after recieving the new chappy chassis there has been some movement in the hood. seems these chassis have rekindled the slotfire.the pic shows a large palette of things to be done but,as soon as it gets cooler and all the outside stuff is done it will be back to slots.the brass is a real addiction for me and the ever persuit of a great chassis build is what pushes ghetto speed! i have swapped out the tin foil hat this year for the collender(to let the smoke out) with hopes of a fun season of slot fun! more to come from the ghetto this season....lock yer doors and dont look at anyone!:wave:


----------



## sidejobjon

Joe,
Please keep us updated with that Chappy. Where has"Robert Machine shop" been all are lives. I never saw anything like his work & my Father was a Tool & die Maker also. Also can`t get enough Brass.
SJJ


----------



## joegri

i agree sjj rob is a great asset to our hobby and not to mention very cool to talk with. i,ve had this parts go getter truck thats been kickin round the ghetto and started wrenchin on it lately. this came from our member big hack (dude makes some nice resins).it,s on a tuffy chassis that has some nut and should be a fun running rig.lord knows i,ll be chasin some parts this season and need a good rig to get here. now that the cold winds are startin to blow round here it,s time to get busy and use-up some of the stuff that is squirreled away.if i get motivated tonite i,ll start with a good bench cleaning and some more brainstorming/stare repair. but ya gotta remember here in the ghetto 
"aint nuthin nice here" but i,ll try just bout anything. and the old man was right..."if it was easy everybody would be doin it"


----------



## joegri

*oopps*

seems i,ve exceded my number of pics so i gotta delete some. oh well i,ll show that parts getter soon!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Get a Photobucket account JG...I like pics!!! RM
photobucket.com


----------



## joegri

*parts getter*

heres the ford panel van from big hack:wave: and my real parts getter!:wave:


----------



## 60chevyjim

I like the Toyota van. 
when they were new
I wanted to put a smallblock chevy in one of them.
just never found one for sale back then.


----------



## bobhch

Great Panel Van! I love cool old style stuff like this. 

Bob


----------



## joegri

*ghetto gt*

heres the latest out of ghetto speed. took awhile to decide what body to run on ,er and this gt jumped out at the chassis. i could never really get the gt to go good on the afx chassis so it sat in a box for years. this buggy goes so good on 16 volts and it,s cool as november after 100 laps. glued in some posts lastnite and screwed it on this mornin.but too bad the the glue got away from me when i put the lights back in...bummer oh well ya cant see the gaf when it,s flyin down the back stretch! best of all with this car is it can sit for days and when you drop it in the slot it just takes off like it just finished some warm-up laps! now the ghetto gt will take its place at the shop and beg for laps. today is a good day to be alive enjoy the holiday!!:wave:


----------



## chappy2

While waiting for turkey dinner, I figured I would jump on HT and see what's going on. Sweet to see a new post from one my favorite garages The Ghetto Speed Shop. That GT looks awesome parked outside the Ghetto shop. Have a great day Joe.


----------



## sidejobjon

Joe,
Chappy is right looks good out there, sits nice & low. Love the History Ford GT. 
Chappy no waiting today two frig`s full left overs lol. Is everybody getting some Double Barrel build time in today?
SJJ


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Ahhhhhh...good times tuning some laps!!! The Ford GT has always been a sleek, good looking car...Way to go Joe...RM


----------



## joegri

chappy sidejob j and hilltop thanx for crossing over the traks n stoppin in the ghetto! always cool to hear what you guys think! had a quality day yesterday and maybe more tonite. everybody is welcome here cuz "aint nuthin nice here":thumbsup:


----------



## 60chevyjim

the ford gt looks cool .. 
what is the black car hanging out of the shop ?? 
can you put a pix of the side view of it ? 
hope you had a great holiday !!


----------



## joegri

stayed up way too late fri nite 3a.m. foolin with stuff but this build needed some long over due attention. this pan chassis has a ton of laps on,er and now is a good time to go ahead n do some work on it. new braids and yes a paint job. i got it in fresh primer and found the stacks but i,m gonna have to make up some type of windshield to complete the look. 
60 jim it,s a porsche i,ll post pics in a bit. now i hope i can find my air brush...i really don,t like painting much cuz i,m too impatient...it,s off to the next shiney object. now where is my collender!!lol


----------



## chappy2

Sounds like you had another good nite! Sweet vintage ride Joe.


----------



## bobhch

*joegri you are doing the Ghetto (GETO) proud...*

Well your late night work looks very Stealthy and glad to hear you are tearing up the track with it!!

Testors makes a gold paint if you want to go for that saturated look. 
Maybe I should use that on my chassis. LOL

Bob...mine just look good and run O.K...zilla


----------



## joegri

with a lil break in the weather i found some time to finish the overhaul of the pan chassis and finely put the body to it. this one goes good man!love the pan chassis. also finished up the indy car build from last spring just have to come up with a way to mount the body but as of a few minutes ago this is my best running scratchbuild. it,s a nice feeling when they turn some good laps


----------



## bobhch

Man those sure look like fun to run Monster Machines joegri...
IT'S ALIVE!!

Bob...get a haircut and Ghetto a real job...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

That's got to be a great feeling making something that cool from bits and pieces... I like the way you come up with the paint schemes too!! That blue and white with the gold looks cool!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## chappy2

Cool Joe, some awesome looking builds! That first lap on a new build is the best lap! Can't wait to see what you got cookin next.

Chappy


----------



## joegri

thanx so much von zilla sc man and chap things move slow here but they,re worth the wait. scman i just wanna paint like you...yer an allstar when it comes to painting(love yer ghost paint jobs)zilla these are monsters cuz when they deslot at a high rate of speed they reek havoc on anything that is in it,s way..infield n pit row fatalities lol. chapman round here it take me many laps to get,er dialed in cuz i dont know what the hell to expect or if it will even run.but it sure is fun as hell when you get the feel of each build. for the future i gotta find out what those motors are that are in those k-car are...anybody know?? thanx for the good words fellas means alot to me:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

K cars came equipped with 2.2 liter (turbo optional), or a 2.6 liter. The later ones had 2.5 liter mills. I believe the engines were made by Mistubishi.... Oh wrong K cars!! :lol:


----------



## joegri

*magnatractions invade the ghetto*

merry christmas to ya,ll it,s been so long since i ran this type of slotcar i forgot that they are pretty cool! i,m waiting for a soldering jig to come in the mail and just started foolin round with this one dirty chassis.well i cleaned it then started tuning it then sifted through some bodies and came up with this really nice runner porsche. i did strip the paint yesterday then this stuff starts snowballin till i ended up with this... a nice rollin ,quick out of the turns and good speed down the back stretch. thats all i really want out of a slotcar and this one gets it all done. and did i mention just runs really silent n smooth. this was a good way to pass some hours waiting for the soldering jig. for the fellas that race this type of chassis in a club i,ll bet it,s a real gas! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice fit on that body!! Low, and smooth is the way to go! Looks like a relaxing day in the cave! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Ah....Good times in the cave!!! I like magnatration myself, liking that green Jag in the backfield also...RM


----------



## joegri

had more quality cave time this past wekend to finish the magnatraction experiments. the afx porsche got some decorations and i managed to make another really nice running chassis that sits waiting for a body.my final observation is a tuned-up magnatraction with some pvt tires will turn some of the fastest laps ever on my trak and they,re sooo smooth and predicable. man i,m glad i had time to make friends with them again! :thumbsup: the new chassis should be here today or tomorrow so it,s back to the bench for some sratchin or maybe some afx wing car restorations...or wherever the next shiney object takes me. jez i,m havin fun this winter!


----------



## chappy2

Sweet ride Joe, Diggin the "Ghetto Speed" Graphics you got going. 

Chappy


----------



## bobhch

chappy2 said:


> Sweet ride Joe, Diggin the "Ghetto Speed" Graphics you got going.
> 
> Chappy


Yeah Ghetto Speed is looking Great!!


----------



## joegri

thanx chap n von zilla. the holidays have givin me some cavetime and i,m makin the most of it! the opossumwerks at ghetto speed were in overdrive lastnite with more magnatraction build start. rear axel bushings,nacho mags or i think they are. way stickey! and i,m gonna try a modified gearplate(screw in drive gear) instead of the rivet and i do have a 3.5 ohm yellowjacket arm that has been hiding in a box for a year or more. best of all is if i dont like it... just take it apart. i have to say waiting for the chassis jig is wearin me out man. so in the mean time the ghetto is abuzz with the magnatraction action. now it,s back to the couch...stayed up wayyy too late lastnite. happy new year!!! even got a kiss from the tm at midnite:thumbsup:


----------



## joegri

*tryin to finish*

i,m sure alot of you slotrodders are just like me with stuff n builds on yer bench. this tjet pan has been inneed of some work after the initial build and i had some time lastnite to fiddle around with it. swapped out the braids for some new ones that appear to be softer from slot it...hope they work better. i also drilled out the front rims for the see through look. i saw bill hall do this and they look pretty good.also epoxied in the brush cups. now that its all cured i,m gonna work on the crown gear and install this mean green and some superII mags that have been hangin round. it seems to have to go fast parts...i just hope it,ll live up to the work. after all that i just have to glue in some post material in the 240z n let,er rip! really i just wanna clear the deck and maybe start another landshark that has been staring at me for months now. seems my bench was out of control for awhile but now it,s just a dull roar!


----------



## chappy2

Sweet! always cool to see what is going on in the Ghetto! Look forward to getting your track report on the new build.

Rob


----------



## sidejobjon

You are working your way out of the ghetto. Don`t you love to get some slot time in. You may not had to insulate the Pickups from the Brass pan because pan looks separate in picture.


----------



## slotcarman12078

She looks promising JoeG! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I hear ya on the bench clearing! That contest truck had me backed up and weighed down. Now that all that complicated stuff is behind me, the regular stuff looks easy!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Good stuff Joe, likin' that Z body...May I suggest some rubber tires... RM


----------



## Jisp

Joe, thanks for the update. Nice to see some stuff moving around your bench. Hope you realise the deck is never really clear........ there's always another project waiting. That's the bit I like!

Hey, the latest project is coming along nicely with plenty of speedy tricks. Let us know how it turns out.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## joegri

thanx so much for yer encouragment and comments fellas. it,s alway fun to see what somebody replies to a thread. good to see jisp as for a bench clearing brawl i,m leaning towards sunday so i won,t have to rush! i did have a shortened session lastnite but tedious and needed. first i made up a slurry of 2 types of brasso and a dash of maguires plastic polish and lapped them gears real good ...in both direction. also i fitted a rtho crown so that it has a very nice mesh. but mostly the brush n spring combo really didnt want to fit in the brush cups that good so there was some fine work there to get them to fit good and ran it on a battery and on trak power only to find that see was getting hot quickly. the fix was to sand down the brushes some and that worked pretty good. this chassis did go good to begin with. but the arm was a real rat hence the mag and arm upgrade. this one is getting close and should be ready for some laps soon enough. thanx for stopping by always cool to see ya here...just don,t look anyone in the eyes n keep movin.


----------



## joegri

check out the finished 240z ghetto style. i,ve put maybe 100 laps on it and at first it was a real rat and was really disappointed but with some braid doodlin n fiddlin it started to get much better. with the hole bored into the sidewall of the chassis it makes a swooshing noise when it gets to the end of the longest straight (pretty cool). so it seems to be done for now. but i did see the chevelle wagon that has been sittin for at least a year or more so, i took in down to the bones and gave it a semi good cleaning and a pair of dash long step shoes. now it seems to be happy. and so am i after a good day in the ghetto...mus be sunday.


----------



## joegri

oppps looks like i exceded my limit of pics (bummer) guess i gotta go back n delete some stuff.. o well. i,ll post the pics that i have later....i,m gonna go watch the women olympians


----------



## bobhch

Check out Photobucket for free picture hosting. 

Swooooooooshing...SOUNDS COOL!!

This build looks like a whole lotta fun now that you have bugs worked out.

Bob...go, go, go gadget braids...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Agree with Bob...always right about photobucket...zilla!! If you can load pix here, loading pix there is even easier!! AND you don't have to remove old pix because there's no real limits unless you're a photo loading fool like me. Open you camera software, hold control and click all the pictures you want to load so that they're highlighted, open your PB account, name an album, click upload and then choose your new album name. now leave PB open, and click your picture softwarte name on the bottom of your 'puter screen, left click and drag the pix to the upload box on PB. Once you get that far I'll tell ya how to streamline PB to make linking your pix easier! :wave:


----------



## joegri

thanx for the pb lesson scman i,ll have to work on that. i do have a pb account. i just get lost then i mess up then i get mad n give up. but here are a few pics of yesterday in the ghetto.


----------



## chappy2

Hey Joe the new ride is Lookin Good! Hey in the last photo what is your yellow and Black track border made out of? Looks sweet for a track edging.

Chappy


----------



## joegri

This is a test to see if my video will come thru. Thanks for your patience. I give up, got an error message about a security token. Any ideas????


----------



## slotcarman12078

Was the video yours and uploaded to youtube or PB?


----------



## joegri

chappy the trak border is a wooden flexable snake that the tm planted on the trak after a real snake slithered through the window a few years back and freaked me out. there was a lil thread named unwanted racer i think and bob zilla photo shopped some stuff in it that was real funny! however i think the photos are long since been been deleted. and scman it was a short vid i just took to see if it would go.it was from the pb. this stuff bout putting vids on ht has really got me flustered only cuz i dont understand what alot of the terms mean and i dont have a kid here to show an old man how to do this stuff. fact is i,m still a bit pissed cus now i think i have a learning disability! or just not the sharpest tool in the shed.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Don't sweat it Joe G. I wasn't computer savvy when I got off the road in '05. Heck, I fought new technology tooth and nail for years. I didn't buy a CD player until they stopped selling cassettes!! :lol: 

Open PB in a new tab, so you can page back and forth between these instructionsa and PB. If the video loaded properly and you yourself can watch it on PB, odds are you have it set to private. Reload the video in it's own album, and then go into that album. Looking above the line right above your video, click "More" (on the right end) and then click "Edit Settings". Choose Privacy Settings, "edit" and make it public. That should allow all of us to watch! 

As long as you're tweaking stuff, Let's fix another problem PB created when they... ahem... "improved" it. Click the arrow down on your PB name (top right black bar) and click "user settings". Then click "albums" (next to personal). Check the following boxes. Direct link (for posting links in chat), IMG code for posting pix in a thread, and lastly, turn on easy linking mode. One more thing. Customize upload options... Click it! Choose 1024 x 768 for the size of your uploaded pix. Click Save, and then click save on the other page and you're pretty much good to go. Remember to make all your albums public. Anything else and you're limited as to who can see what.

When you go back to your albums, you'll see the two codes for each picture and video. Left click the appropriate code, and then right click it and choose copy. Then on HT, you can just right click and paste the link up. No loading the image, or using the lil picture icon. Easy peasy!!


----------



## bobhch

Diggin' the Grocery Getter wagon and Z man as they look like lots of fun to run!!

Bob...snakes alive...zilla


----------



## purple66bu

love the wagon!!


----------



## joegri

*some cave cleaning and dusting off some favs*

after many months away from slots i got the urge lastnite to turn laps. the weather has turned and has sent me from outside stuff to ...cave time! cleaned up a few tjets and ran around for a bit.


----------



## chappy2

Nice looking Dash rig, Joe. Always like to see pics of the Ghetto Speed Shop! The first few laps of the slot season are always fun. 

Rob


----------



## slotcarman12078

Welcome back Joe G.!! Nothing like a little snow to give you the craving for fresh pancakes and red oil!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

WooHoo...it's playtime again!!! I see that Jag made it another year... RM


----------



## joegri

chapman as you know the dash chassis go pretty good. sc man i really did,nt leave i just did,nt have anything to say. i,ll have an order of fresh dash pancakes. and hilltop that jag is prolly one of my most favorite tjets and yer cast really works great on it! i mean you can really push it in the turns and a nice predictable fishtail. it just works good.


----------



## Bubba 123

slotcarman12078 said:


> Welcome back Joe G.!! Nothing like a little snow to give you the craving for fresh pancakes and red oil!! :thumbsup:


got a new sander/plow Kenworth set-up from Bud's HO... added west coast mirrors & shaved the air deflector off the cab's roof 4 an amber light-bar, and a "Lighted" AW chassis ...

got my Dodge Ram, Jeep CJ plow, & matchbox conversion snow-cat plow ALL
set 4 "Winter" action!!! ;-) 

hope U guys get only a "Light" Mr. Weather up there in reality.....
hoping 2C snow down here this year... (mild, not Wild)..

stay safe & Season's Greetings!! on what-ever of the festive holidays U personally name/celebrate 2 ALL!!! :thumbsup::wave:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## bobhch

Joe it's good to see some cars on your track getting electricity again...Zoom, Zoom!!

Bob...Push it real good...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Good to see the shop open, the cars dusted off and hitting the track again! ..RL


----------

